

DC Circuits in F# - Mister_Snuggles
https://github.com/orlandpm/fsharp-circuits

======
Mister_Snuggles
His blog[1] has the highlights of this. I've never done any functional
programming, but I have worked with electronic circuits. This strikes me as a
fantastic use for functional programming.

[1] [http://nuggle.me](http://nuggle.me)

------
ret
Looks interesting, but style of the program is terrible. Drawing function are
mixed with model definition and sample circuit definition.

BTW resistance function do not handle division by zero.

